# 

## GPR

https://www.wykop.pl/wpis/43249951/k...domnazgloszen/



Czy taki balkon który nie wystaje poza obrys budynku lecz jest dachem pomieszczenia niższego i wychodzi sie na niego z antresoli jest zgodny z definicją domku "na zgłoszenie"?
A jeśli nie to czy bez balustrady byłby akceptowalny przez urzędników?

ps. Podstawę (obrys) stanowią dwie bryły 6,4x3,4m oraz 3,9x3,2m co daje trochę ponad 34m2. Taras nie jest na stałe zadaszony połączeniem stałym z budynkiem więc tu problemu tez nie będzie. Problem może stanowić jedynie balkon.

----------

